# iwlwifi looking for unavail firmware?[restart 2 services]

## ShadowHawkBV

Yet again, I've found myself in over my head.    :Embarassed: 

After the most recent kernel update, I had a complete system freeze (No keyboard, touchpad or mouse), and had to manually power off the laptop to get access again. When i restarted, I can no longer see any wifi connections.  The error I can find in dmesg indicates that it is looking for a firmware blob that doesn't exist, and the one that it tries to use next is too large.  

```
lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

00:14.3 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Ice Lake-LP PCH CNVi WiFi [8086:34f0] (rev 30)

        DeviceName: Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 9560 802.11 AC 2x2 WiFi + BT 5 Combo Adapter

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX201 [8086:0074]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16, IOMMU group 8

        Memory at 603d174000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [164] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0010 Rev=0 Len=014 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

```
dmesg | grep -i -E '00:14.3|wlp|iwl|80211'

[    0.463479] pci 0000:00:14.3: [8086:34f0] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.463516] pci 0000:00:14.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0x603d174000-0x603d177fff 64bit]

[    0.463657] pci 0000:00:14.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.518785] pci 0000:00:14.3: Adding to iommu group 8

[    3.966367] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    3.967575] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    3.975809] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    3.976944] Loading firmware: iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-72.ucode

[    3.976962] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-72.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.976966] Loading firmware: iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-71.ucode

[    3.980359] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: api flags index 2 larger than supported by driver

[    3.980372] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: TLV_FW_FSEQ_VERSION: FSEQ Version: 89.3.35.37

[    3.980546] Loading firmware: iwl-debug-yoyo.bin

[    3.980571] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: loaded firmware version 71.058653f6.0 Qu-c0-hr-b0-71.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    4.193836] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX201 160MHz, REV=0x332

[    4.318165] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected RF HR B3, rfid=0x10a100

[    4.384377] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: base HW address: 98:af:65:fa:d2:96
```

```
ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-*

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-48.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-55.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-63.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-71.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-50.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-59.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-66.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-73.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-53.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-62.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-68.ucode
```

It's looking for  iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-72.ucode, but there is only a 71 and 73 version.  The kernel module is running (and refuses to be removed as it's busy)

```
lsmod | grep iwlwifi

iwlwifi               356352  1 iwlmvm

iwlmei                 36864  2 iwlmvm,iwlwifi

cfg80211              856064  4 iwlmvm,iwlmei,iwlwifi,mac80211
```

Weirdly, wlan0 does appear in ifconfig

```
ifconfig -a | grep wlan

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 98:af:65:fa:d2:96  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

And here is the iwlwifi modinfo 

```
modinfo iwlwifi

filename:       /lib/modules/5.18.17-gentoo-dist/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

license:        GPL

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3168-29.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8265-36.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8000C-36.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-BzBnj-a0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-BzBnj-a0-gf4-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-BzBnj-a0-gf-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-BzBnj-a0-fm4-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-BzBnj-a0-fm-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-gl-a0-fm-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-bz-a0-fm-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-bz-a0-mr-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-bz-a0-gf4-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-bz-a0-gf-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-bz-a0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-SoSnj-a0-mr-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-ma-a0-fm-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-ma-a0-mr-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-ma-a0-gf4-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-ma-a0-gf-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-ma-a0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-SoSnj-a0-jf-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-SoSnj-a0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-SoSnj-a0-gf-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-SoSnj-a0-gf4-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-ty-a0-gf-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-so-a0-gf-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-so-a0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-so-a0-jf-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-cc-a0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-jf-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-jf-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-b0-jf-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-hr-b0-72.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-b0-hr-b0-72.ucode

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007740sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A840sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007E40sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002729sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007F70sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000054F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000051F1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000051F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007AF0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007A70sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002726sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002725sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004DF0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00003E01bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00003E02bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000850bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000950bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000930bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000910bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000810bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd000010D0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00004010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000930bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000950bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000850bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000910bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000810bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F6sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F5sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000044bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000004bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd0000D030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd0000C030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00009030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00008030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000B0B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D0B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000250bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd000001F0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd000010B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009E10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009400bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd0000520Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005212bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005F10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005490bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005290bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005590bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005190bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005090bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000502Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009112bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000900Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005202bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005102bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005002bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000500Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005400bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005412bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005C10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005302bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005100bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004212bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C02Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C26Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C760bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C06Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000402Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000486Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004870bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000446Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000426Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000406Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000893sv*sd00000262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000822bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000422bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000895sv*sd00000222bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000022bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd00005260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004860bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd0000446Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd0000426Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd0000406Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000888sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004822bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004422bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000891sv*sd00004222bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004022bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005027bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005025bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005017bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005015bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005007bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005005bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001027bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001025bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001017bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001015bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001007bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001005bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001317bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001327bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005207bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005201bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005317bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005327bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00004820bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd0000C228bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001318bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001328bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001308bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd00001118bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001128bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001108bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Bsv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001114bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001104bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001004bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001124bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001024bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001314bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001214bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001324bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001224bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001204bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*

depends:        cfg80211,iwlmei

retpoline:      Y

intree:         Y

name:           iwlwifi

vermagic:       5.18.17-gentoo-dist SMP preempt mod_unload 

parm:           debug:debug output mask (uint)

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)

parm:           amsdu_size:amsdu size 0: 12K for multi Rx queue devices, 2K for AX210 devices, 4K for other devices 1:4K 2:8K 3:12K (16K buffers) 4: 2K (default 0) (int)

parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality bitmap 1: BSS 2: P2P Client (default: 3) (uint)

parm:           enable_ini:0:disable, 1-15:FW_DBG_PRESET Values, 16:enabled without preset value defined,Debug INI TLV FW debug infrastructure (default: 16)

parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

parm:           disable_11ac:Disable VHT capabilities (default: false) (bool)

parm:           remove_when_gone:Remove dev from PCIe bus if it is deemed inaccessible (default: false) (bool)

parm:           disable_11ax:Disable HE capabilities (default: false) (bool)
```

So I've looked online for the firmware it's looking for, and I have not found it anywhere.  Github has the ones in the linux-firmware package.  Is there a way to manually redirect the system to call for the firmware module that does exist( 73 since 71 is apparently too large)?

And for what it's worth, here is the emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 3.0.34 (python 3.10.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-12.1.1, glibc-2.35-r8, 5.18.17-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.18.17-gentoo-dist-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-1065G7_CPU_@_1.30GHz-with-glibc2.35

KiB Mem:    16123468 total,    189180 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 13 Aug 2022 21:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: f85adfff8509d1999ee58e9bfd9d5e4cc465f3fe

Timestamp of repository torbrowser: Tue, 02 Aug 2022 04:17:30 +0000

Head commit of repository torbrowser: b85eb89669950f4a07959dd1565fcc60dd77c3de

sh bash 5.1_p16-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.38 p4) 2.38

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.5::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:      2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.36.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.10.6_p2::gentoo, 3.11.0_rc1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:         1.62.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.24.0::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.63.0::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.8-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.45.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r2::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.5::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.38-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4.1::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           14.0.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             12.1.1_p20220625::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.7::gentoo

sys-devel/lld:             14.0.6::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            14.0.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.35-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

torbrowser

    location: /var/db/repos/torbrowser

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/torbrowser.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://rsync2.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/ ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo"

LANG="en_CA.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 ao bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind encode exif flac foomatic fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc lm-sensors mad matroska mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 avx512f avx512dq avx512cd avx512bw avx512vl avx512vbmi f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sha sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en_CA.UTF-8 en_CA" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_10" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_10" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS
```

----------

## alamahant

Hi

```

So I've looked online for the firmware it's looking for, and I have not found it anywhere. Github has the ones in the linux-firmware package. Is there a way to manually redirect the system to call for the firmware module that does exist( 73 since 71 is apparently too large)?

```

A dirty workaround

```

ln -s /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-73.ucode /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-72.ucode

```

I am doubtful it will work but just give it a try.

You are not alone

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=278801

Only mention of it i could find is

https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/linux-firmware/+/master/iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-hr-b0-72.ucode

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

Well I tried linking 73 to 72 as suggested.  No joy.  Apparently 73 is larger then expected as well.

```
dmesg | grep -i -E '00:14.3|wlp|iwl|80211'

[    0.471016] pci 0000:00:14.3: [8086:34f0] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.471053] pci 0000:00:14.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0x603d174000-0x603d177fff 64bit]

[    0.471192] pci 0000:00:14.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.530353] pci 0000:00:14.3: Adding to iommu group 8

[    4.033487] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    4.035674] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    4.044791] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.046039] Loading firmware: iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-72.ucode

[    4.049533] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: api flags index 2 larger than supported by driver

[    4.049547] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: TLV_FW_FSEQ_VERSION: FSEQ Version: 89.3.35.37

[    4.049552] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Driver unable to support your firmware API. Driver supports v72, firmware is v73.

[    4.049581] Loading firmware: iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-71.ucode

[    4.052200] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: api flags index 2 larger than supported by driver

[    4.052202] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 12

[    4.052203] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 24

[    4.052207] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 0

[    4.052208] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 1

[    4.052209] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 2

[    4.052210] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 8

[    4.052211] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 9

[    4.052211] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 10

[    4.052212] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 11

[    4.052213] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 15

[    4.052213] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 23

[    4.052214] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 16

[    4.052215] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 17

[    4.052215] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 18

[    4.052216] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 19

[    4.052217] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 20

[    4.052217] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 21

[    4.052218] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 22

[    4.052219] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 26

[    4.052219] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 33

[    4.052221] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: TLV_FW_FSEQ_VERSION: FSEQ Version: 89.3.35.37

[    4.052387] Loading firmware: iwl-debug-yoyo.bin

[    4.052407] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: loaded firmware version 71.058653f6.0 Qu-c0-hr-b0-71.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    4.159780] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX201 160MHz, REV=0x332

[    4.284243] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected RF HR B3, rfid=0x10a100

[    4.350011] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: base HW address: 98:af:65:fa:d2:96
```

----------

## Logicien

Do your kernel version and your linux-firmware version match the same arch, amd64 or ~amd64. You have both enabled in make.conf, a mismatch is possible.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ShadowHawkBV,

That's a feature. It looks for future firmware versions even though they don't exist.

Its happy with a range of firmware versions.

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Do your kernel version and your linux-firmware version match the same arch, amd64 or ~amd64. You have both enabled in make.conf, a mismatch is possible.

 

I've tried reverting to sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20220610 and kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-5.18.16.  No change.  Before the lock-up that precipitated this, It was running that combination.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> That's a feature. It looks for future firmware versions even though they don't exist. Its happy with a range of firmware versions.

 

So that error probably doesn't have anything to do with why the wifi has disappeared?

To date, I've rebuilt the NetworkManager toolchain, the system, and I'm now rebuilding the world.  

I'm wondering, could it be a profile issue?  Somehow my profile has become corrupted and it's causing the wifi to be inaccessible to me?  I'm gonna create a new user and see if that changes anything.

{EDIT} A new user profile and a root login both fail to see wifi.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ShadowHawkBV,

What does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

show?

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

```
ifconfig -a

enp0s20f0u1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.102  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::3079:9de:78e6:5c2b  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 9c:eb:e8:03:9b:28  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 254162  bytes 331913828 (316.5 MiB)

        RX errors 8714  dropped 2  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 147113  bytes 14317753 (13.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 146  bytes 59017 (57.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 146  bytes 59017 (57.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 98:af:65:fa:d2:96  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ShadowHawkBV,

Your wlan0 is there but its not been started.

Why is it called  wlan0 when  eth0 has had its name mangled by udev to be enp0s20f0u1?

Please put all of dmesg onto a pastebin.

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

Here it is

https://pastebin.com/W57JrHj0

----------

## CooSee

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ShadowHawkBV,
> 
> Your wlan0 is there but its not been started.
> 
> Why is it called  wlan0 when  eth0 has had its name mangled by udev to be enp0s20f0u1?
> ...

 

he also has an Apple USB Ethernet Adapter

```
[    2.746908] Asix Electronics AX88772C usb-003:002:10: attached PHY driver (mii_bus:phy_addr=usb-003:002:10, irq=POLL)

[    2.748126] asix 3-1:1.0 eth0: register 'asix' at usb-0000:00:14.0-1, ASIX AX88772B USB 2.0 Ethernet, 9c:eb:e8:03:9b:28
```

```
asix 3-1:1.0 enp0s20f0u1: renamed from eth0
```

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

It's actually an ASUS usb Ethernet adapter.  :Laughing:    It gets me online, but ties me to the modem/wifi hub.  I have tried booting without it and there is no change to the wifi, so I'm fairly certain that it isn't interfering.

----------

## CooSee

 *ShadowHawkBV wrote:*   

> It's actually an ASUS usb Ethernet adapter.    It gets me online, but ties me to the modem/wifi hub.  I have tried booting without it and there is no change to the wifi, so I'm fairly certain that it isn't interfering.

 

i have the same chip, but it's an Apple one.

if possible, deactivate WiFi module via switch and wait until kernel is loaded completely and try again.

i would boot anykind of live ISO to get sure it's not a hardware problem.

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

This HP Spectre doesn't have an airplane mode switch.  The only switch I have is to turn off the camera.  Now that I think about it, it's a pretty silly thing for HP to not include.  After the world rebuild finishes, and if the wifi is still down, I will try booting up with my sysrescue usb.

----------

## CooSee

i found this - there are some 72's   :Shocked: 

https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/linux-firmware/+/master/

no guarantee   :Cool: 

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> i found this - there are some 72's  
> 
> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/linux-firmware/+/master/
> 
> no guarantee  

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  Not the 72 I need.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks for the find.

----------

## mega_flow

since the name is wlan0. I believe you use iwd, to connect to the wifi

I had a problem with iwd starting too fast before the firmware was loaded. 

Try putting a pause in openrc or systemd unit. or use the standalone use flag so that iwd uses own dhcp client

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

 *mega_flow wrote:*   

> since the name is wlan0. I believe you use iwd, to connect to the wifi
> 
> I had a problem with iwd starting too fast before the firmware was loaded. 
> 
> Try putting a pause in openrc or systemd unit. or use the standalone use flag so that iwd uses own dhcp client

 

This helped a lot.  I restarted iwd, with no result,  and then since NetworkManger is the magic I use, I restarted NetworkManager.  And viola.. I have wifi again.

Thank you.

----------

## logrusx

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> ```
> 
> So I've looked online for the firmware it's looking for, and I have not found it anywhere. Github has the ones in the linux-firmware package. Is there a way to manually redirect the system to call for the firmware module that does exist( 73 since 71 is apparently too large)?
> ...

 

This is not an issue at all, because newer versions of the driver search for newer versions of the firmware, but it can fallback to older ones. Please withhold giving such advice without researching the matter. That is a support forum and such approach to answering questions can seriously confuse people.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ShadowHawkBV,

Even stranger.

ifconfig -a shows wlan0 but dmesg does not.

Is 

```
[    5.498426] EXT4-fs (nvme0n1p4): re-mounted. Quota mode: none.
```

really the end of dmesg, I suspect not.

The should be a lines in dmesg like 

```
[    2.748126] asix 3-1:1.0 eth0: register 'asix' at usb-0000:00:14.0-1, ASIX AX88772B USB 2.0 Ethernet, 9c:eb:e8:03:9b:28

[    4.292860] asix 3-1:1.0 enp0s20f0u1: renamed from eth0
```

for wlan0

Is your wifi disabled by rfkill?

----------

